# Worst stripping job ever!



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

This week I've been trying to strip wallpaper in a living room that was hung over flat paint, and the seams were glued with vinyl over vinyl. I could not get the top layer to lift, so I scored one entire wall and started experimenting with hot water and DIF. That did not budge it after 4 soakings, so I tried hot water and fabric softener. That did not work either. I finally gave up and primed over it with Cover Stain, and will mud the seams next week and paint it 2 coats. What could I do differently if I ever encounter another situation like this?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Steamer


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can also soak the crap out of it and stick plastic to it. Leave it for several hours or even over night


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Hire someone to remove it 

Seriously, I have a girl that I sub out to. She's terrific while working around fine furniture and floors and all she does is removal. So worth it to walk in and begin to prep and paint on day one


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Carson City Nevada, Longbranch Casino, 1978…

Oh - sorry, thought it was a question.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Carson City Nevada, Longbranch Casino, 1978…
> 
> Oh - sorry, thought it was a question.


As I read the title of the thread, I had to wonder, will anybody "go there"?

Thanks for stepping up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.safeandsimple.com/


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

RH said:


> Carson City Nevada, Longbranch Casino, 1978…
> 
> Oh - sorry, thought it was a question.


Sorry about thread title, I'll do more _research_ next time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VOV is not a product that wants to loosen. Safe and Simple USED to make a product for VOV, but I guess even Mike (owner) decided it wasn't really working that well. I tried it once and it "helped" loosen the VOV, but was NOT a miracle cure. Mike said that I may as well use fabric softener.

One thing I did notice in your OP was that you only soaked four times. 
I would:
A) Not SOAK, but just keep moist by misting (prevents damaging run off)
B)Mist it MANY MANY MANY time over two, three, even four hours. 
C) Hunt down the perp who used VOV and castrate him

VOV does NOT make for a fun stripping, and it's been so long since I had the pleasure, I have not been able to develop any sure fire techniques.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I float and cut out the bubbles.



:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> VOV is not a product that wants to loosen. Safe and Simple USED to make a product for VOV, but I guess even Mike (owner) decided it wasn't really working that well. I tried it once and it "helped" loosen the VOV, but was NOT a miracle cure. Mike said that I may as well use fabric softener.
> 
> One thing I did notice in your OP was that you only soaked four times.
> I would:
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> I float and cut out the bubbles.
> 
> 
> over vov, that is the only option (IMO)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> daArch said:
> 
> 
> > VOV is not a product that wants to loosen. Safe and Simple USED to make a product for VOV, but I guess even Mike (owner) decided it wasn't really working that well. I tried it once and it "helped" loosen the VOV, but was NOT a miracle cure. Mike said that I may as well use fabric softener.
> ...


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I billed 30 hours for removing wallpaper on a kitchen this past week. It was very difficult to remove but didn't damage the walls very much. The sizing was almost flat. I had never seen that before. 

Anyway, had to soak the paper 4-5 times after scoring. I used a garden sprayer and piranha.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What made it so difficult? Was it VOV also ?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How do you recognize if its VOV?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

*wh*



daArch said:


> What made it so difficult? Was it VOV also ?



I'm not sure what VOV is. This stuff just tore really easy. I was only able to get a few large pieces. Just came down in tiny pieces.

The walls washed fairly easy despite the flat sizing.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> How do you recognize if its VOV?


Areas glued down with VOV are hard as a rock, it will not soften easily at all.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

2 coats BIN or Cover Stain. = lock it up.
2 or 3 skim coats. = smooth it out.
Prime and paint. = make it purrtty.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> I'm not sure what VOV is. This stuff just tore really easy. I was only able to get a few large pieces. Just came down in tiny pieces.
> 
> The walls washed fairly easy despite the flat sizing.


obviously I can not give an accurate diagnosis without being there and testing. But usually when the stuff comes off only a little bit at a time,
as you describe, it's because the paste has not thoroughly re-wet. 

VOV is Vinyl Over Vinyl. It is a synthetic polymer made to paste vinyl wallcovering on top of other vinyl wallcovering - thus the name. 
it creates a chemical bond. It is not water soluble. Sometimes real hacks use it improperly because they feel they need the extra tack 
and strength. You say "the walls washed fairly easy". To me that means it was NOT VOV. 

You also said "despite the flat sizing". This has me confused. "Sizing" is thinned paste (or even glue) used in the "old days" on raw 
plaster to prevent the plaster from sucking all the paste off the paper.

Can I assume you meant "flat wallpaper prep" ? Most good wallpaper preps provide a flat surface to give proper tooth for a good 
mechanical bond. There are a few that provide a satin or even glossier surface - I find they are too slick, but some folks hang successfully 
on them. The wallpaper prep I like the best contains silica which is DEAD FLAT on the wall. Stripping off it has not been an issue.

Again, without having had any hands on knowledge of your difficult strip, I am guessing it needed a longer wetting.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> obviously I can not give an accurate diagnosis without being there and testing. But usually when the stuff comes off only a little bit at a time,
> as you describe, it's because the paste has not thoroughly re-wet.
> 
> VOV is Vinyl Over Vinyl. It is a synthetic polymer made to paste vinyl wallcovering on top of other vinyl wallcovering - thus the name.
> ...


I can't imagine it wasn't wet enough. I absolutely drenched this stuff. In fact, the ceiling was also papered. The ceiling was the difficult part. Perhaps that's because the water dripped off. 

I think I may be using the wrong terminology. I call "sizing" the primer used before hanging. I thought hangers preferred the surface to be slick to allow the paper to move. A more flat material makes sense for "bite".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> I can't imagine it wasn't wet enough. I absolutely drenched this stuff. In fact, the ceiling was also papered. The ceiling was the difficult part. Perhaps that's because the water dripped off.
> 
> I think I may be using the wrong terminology. I call "sizing" the primer used before hanging. I thought hangers preferred the surface to be slick to allow the paper to move. A more flat material makes sense for "bite".


Don't worry, I've had many instances where the surface of the paper and even the paper itself was well soaked, but that did not mean the PASTE had absorbed enough moisture
to re-wet, ie soften. Some pastes take longer to re-wet than others. I hate to strip paper hung with clay because it requires more moisture and time to give up its adhesion. The answer 
is longer TIME, not necessarily more water. All too often two, three, or even four hours is needed. 

Some folks like a slicker surface to move the paper around until they get it positioned correctly. I've gotten to a point where I like a little less "slip". I lay my seams carefully 
and would rather then stay where I put them so they don't move as the paper shrinks when drying and cause seam split. 

I do not hang directly on Gardz (or I should say, I try to avoid it) because it is too slick for me. I've hung so many rolls on liner, that I've gotten quite fond of that instant grab and hold. 

Here is one of those cases where if you ask three paper-hangers about wall surface, you will get four different answers.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Don't worry, I've had many instances where the surface of the paper and even the paper itself was well soaked, but that did not mean the PASTE had absorbed enough moisture
> to re-wet, ie soften. Some pastes take longer to re-wet than others. I hate to strip paper hung with clay because it requires more moisture and time to give up its adhesion. The answer
> is longer TIME, not necessarily more water. All too often two, three, or even four hours is needed.
> 
> ...


----------

